# What Are Your Favorite Work Cloths For The Winter?



## nailomatic (Oct 23, 2014)

Here in Pennsylvania down to the 10's, I just layer up. If it's in the 10's I wear thermals and layer on top of that. Just a pair of jeans over thermals plus two heavy shirts and a hoodie. Let's face it, when it's that cold it isn't fun no matter what you wear. However, I've never found anything that works better down to the 10's. And, it's not expensive, don't care if something gets ripped, and you can take layers off if it warms up.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

insulated bibs that the legs zip to the waist, and the chest zips open from top to waist.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Shorts and t-shirt this time of year this year. Last year this time heated jacket and snickers pants with thermals and winter gloves with 2 hats and a hood!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Shorts and t-shirt this time of year this year. Last year this time heated jacket and snickers pants with thermals and winter gloves with 2 hats and a hood!


It's awesome man. Today freaking rained all day but at least it was in the 70's. Tomorrow is supposed to be 75, Christmas is 71.

Quite a bit different from last year.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

When it gets really cold, 20 below C or colder, I wear a Helly Hansen Polypro shirt over a long sleeved Wool under shirt.
Between 0 C and minus 20, either the long sleeved wool or the long sleeved Polypro by themselves seems to be enough. 

Depends also on what a guy is doing. If active, might lighten up the outer wear.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

T shirt and shorts, But if it get bad i wear a straw hat to keep the sun off me.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

sunkist said:


> T shirt and shorts, But if it get bad i wear a straw hat to keep the sun off me.



Oh Florida, 80 degrees on Christmas Eve. Just ain't right...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad said:


> My question would be this - What are you FAVORITE winter work clothes that you wear everyday while working outside when it's below 0 with the wind chill, so you stay somewhat warm and comfortable for that 8 hour workday.


When its that cold you need to start with a base layer as others have mentioned. Then stack on other layers. I actually don't wear bibs anymore, too cumbersome and bulky for rough framing when you need to move, unless you are going to stand there and fu*k them saw horses all day. 

Here is my set up:

Base Layer
- Carhartt Super Cold Top
- Carhartt Super Cold Long Underwear
- Gander Mountian Polypropylene socks

Top Layer(s)
- Carhartt Long Sleeve Shirt
- Carhartt Heavyweight Hooded Sweatshirt w/rain defender
- Carhartt Thermal Heavyweight Hooded Sweatshirt w/rain defender
- Carhartt Washed Duck Pants
- Wigwam Merino Wool Socks

Polypropylene socks help to wick moisture to the wool socks. I find with only using the 2 layers on the bottom work just fine even in below zero, but I'm also a bigger guy so I heat up quick. I get colder on my top so I layer more there, but it also allows me to strip some off when I heat up. I wear suspenders so the Thermal is a zip, so I can put it over them, and strip it off easy without taking off my whole belt get up.

I wear a bandanna and then a fleece Bennie over top, then I have 2 additional hoods from the sweatshirts to add if needed. Kinda bulky for the hard hat, I have to put some double sided tape on the sweat band.

For gloves I go with a thermal Power Grab
I haven't ordered from the site I linked above, just providing something to go on. I get them local.

For boots I use Sorel when its super cold, but try not to, because were required to wear a safety toe. Currently this is my problem. I have determined steel toe , is just too cold. So composite toe is ideal. I love KEEN boots, but they don't have much of a composite toe selection.

I'm currently on the hunt for a good composite toe boot (if you have ideas please share!) that is waterproof, and ideally can stick to a roof when sheeting. Ive tried 2 pairs of Danner Crafters that just did not fit right. In fact all the boots Ive tried on, even Redwings fall short of the perfect out of the box fit KEEN gives me.


----------



## m2akita (May 18, 2012)

Boda,

Have you looked at the Keen Sheridans yet? Insulated composite toe. I think I am going to order a pair, just haven't pulled the trigger.


----------

